# My turtle has an eye infection



## Amylialifrom hk (Jan 10, 2013)

I feel so sad because my res has an eye infection  He can't open his eyes if I want to take him to the vet would it cause much ?? Pls help I am worried for him and should I separate him with the others???  is an eye infection contagious ???


----------



## wellington (Jan 10, 2013)

Have you tried washing it out with warm water? The reptile vets in my area are expensive just for an office call, 65-95.00. Others might have a home remedy you can try. You could also try sending emysemys a pm. She has lots of home remedies. She hasn't been on the forum today, so either send a pm or wait to see if she is on tomorrow. Good luck. Before you wait to long, get to the vet.


----------



## Zabbi0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I just went through the same thing with my baby where she couldn't open her eyes. I thought she was dying and my anxiety was through the roof. It took about 2 weeks but with constant attention, I was able to nurse her back to health. Here are all the things I did: 

*Temps/heat UP! 100 degrees for heat & i kept it on 90 at night while she was sick 

*Sauna type soaks as someone suggested. Turn the shower on for 5-10mins to total heat with the door closed to trap in humidity while soaking tort in normal soaking area in warm temp for 45min 4x daily 

*Baby carrot food soaks 3x daily if tort stops eating. Sami quit eating for 2 full weeks and I really thought I was going to lose her. People here assured me torts can go on a while without eating but to keep doing this consistently as she would take in some nutrients. 

*Get a q-tip and dab a little bit of fish oil on eyes after soaks incase of Vitamin C deficiency.

*Lots and lots of TLC! Good luck!!


----------



## WillTort2 (Jan 11, 2013)

The res is a water turtle. I believe you can buy drops to prevent or cure eye infections. Some of the water turtle experts may have additional remedies. Keeping your water clean is also a priority.

I have a cooter that I put drops in his eyes once a week. He even seems to enjoy it once he's resigned himself to being held out of the water for 2 minutes. I put turtle in left hand; aim drops with right hand; put in 2 drops each eye; then keep him out of the water for about a minute. Seems to work well.



Good luck.


----------



## theelectraco (Jan 11, 2013)

PetSmart carries turtle eye drops. I have used them a few times to help with swollen or closed eyes on RES before with good luck. If it doesn't improve within a few days a vet visit may be in order for some.medicated drops though.


----------



## Amylialifrom hk (Jan 11, 2013)

Thx for the advice I will try to do it correctly


----------



## Zabbi0 (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh whoops!!  sorry. Did not know we had turtle keepers on here! My apologies! Yes PetsMart sells drops that I hear works pretty well. Good luck!


----------

